# Brasside ammo store



## jonney (Jun 1, 2010)

This site has been documented on here before so I won't bore you with the details. It was a bit of a spur of the moment, god we are bored type of explore... where can we go as it's getting late, hows about Brasside and off we went. Visited with Daddybear and took Shockwave on his first explore. The site has been cleaned up a lot since it last appeared on here. As you can tell with some of the photo's we were loosing the light as time was getting on a bit.

On with the photo's

the first of the 25 bunkers we came to






The pile of glass was still there though





internal shots from various stores (most of them are identical inside apart from the graffiti)





















Even the stables had been cleaned up





Some of the original features were still in place




















Both the shelters were well and truly flooded















nice blast wall





Remains of a lamp post, every store had one of these 





and finally the Daddybear doing the walking away shot





could have quite easily have spent another few hours looking around here. If you are going to go and have a look around here be careful as some of the stores have bats living in them. Thanks for looking

Jon


----------



## paulydisco (Jun 1, 2010)

great pics guys shame bout the flooding be good to see whats down there


----------



## hydealfred (Jun 1, 2010)

Good site thanks for posting.


----------



## daddybear (Jun 1, 2010)

some good shots there m8 from an impromtu explore shame about my camera batteries dying after 2 shots!!shall have to get shockwave to post his on even though they on a fone


----------



## scottyg100 (Jun 1, 2010)

Some really good pic's there looks like a good explore.


----------



## jonney (Jun 1, 2010)

scottyg100 said:


> Some really good pic's there looks like a good explore.



cheers mate you'll have to come with us on the next one


----------



## scottyg100 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like a date lol, got a couple of places lined up for next week not millitary, but like old farms and etc if you both fancy meeting up? i got the week off so if you do fancy meeting any day is good for me.


----------



## jonney (Jun 2, 2010)

scottyg100 said:


> Sounds like a date lol, got a couple of places lined up for next week not millitary, but like old farms and etc if you both fancy meeting up? i got the week off so if you do fancy meeting any day is good for me.



sounds like a plan to me will let you know mate


----------

